# Need info on Pierre Gauthier Montreal Session Musician/Guitarist



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm looking for help getting some information on Pierre Gauthier from Quebec. Google is fairly limited for info on this guy. He shows up on the bogner amplification website as a Bogner user and Montreal session musician. I have a piece of gear that was his, so I'm trying to understand:

1) What he did, accomplishments, impact?
2) Seems to be a drummer, guitarist, keyboardist?
3) Is he still working and active?
4) Anything else significant?

I just want to compile a little synopsis about this guy to attach to my piece of gear.

Thanks!
Kurt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There appears to be a FaceBook page...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, there are lots of Pierre Gauthiers on facebook! Which one is he?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Look for a PM.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## P-air (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Kurt.

I am Pierre Gauthier. I work and i am registered at union under Pierre Dumont Gauthier because of the confusion i got with other members with the same name. Like you found out, one is a drummer another one a keyboard player and a few where guitar players. the change of name has also brought confusion on Goole. LOL
I have toured and recorded with quite a few artist from Quebec but apart from Céline Dion i am not sure you know any of them.
I have stopped touring a few years ago for family reasons and also because i got a lot of work in town.
I have done recordings for records and a lot of tv recordings, the most known of those being Beau et Chaud and more recently star académie.
I also teach at college and university level.
Sounds like you want to sell the piece of gear. What is it?

Regards.

Pierre.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Pierre,

I sent you a PM. I appreciate your time in answering some questions for me!

Thanks!
Kurt


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Isn't the internet great? Thanks to everyone for reaching out and getting me in touch with Pierre!!! I have a bogner XTC that he once owned, and I was able to trace a bit of the amps history with Pierre's help.


----------

